# market place apps



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful Widgets in market place is on sale for 10 cents

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

dangit! I should have waited 18 more months.. i could have held out!...lol

Great app, use it all the time.. Beautiful Smaller Home Weather Widget sits on my main screen.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

xkape said:


> dangit! I should have waited 18 more months.. i could have held out!...lol
> 
> Great app, use it all the time.. Beautiful Smaller Home Weather Widget sits on my main screen.


I've been using weather and toggle Widgets for the last 2 years or so and just saw beautiful Widgets for 10 cents, thought I'd share in case others wanted to try it and haven't bought it yet. But you should've waited and saved 1.90. Lol.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## gdmlaz (Nov 26, 2011)

Is deff worth the regular price wheover doesn't buy it for this price is slacking lol


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

gdmlaz said:


> Is deff worth the regular price wheover doesn't buy it for this price is slacking lol


Ya. Has a lot more skins than weather toggle Widgets. Not too shabby

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

there are some awesome apps out there for the next 10 days - google is celebrating our 10,000,000,000th (yes, you read that right, 10 billion) download by offering premium apps at 10 cents a pop. picked up Swiftkey X yesterday, Airsync, a golf game, Star Chart... all for $0.10. Sweetness.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

flik it golf..lol that was the first one i went after.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

xkape said:


> flik it golf..lol that was the first one i went after.


Fieldrunners man. Awesome.


----------

